# 3D styrofoam background in CRS tank ?!?!



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys.

I'm trying to start a new CRS tank and I have this question: is styrofoam safe to use in a CRS tank or not ?!?

I bought this 3D background at the Montreal aquarium society super-auction and I already cut it and glued it to the back of the tank with silicone.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/images/B004PB71I4/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=2206275011&s=kitchen

Now before I start this tank I wanna be sure this styrofoam it's not gonna be a problem....I did a little research and there's nothing out there that confirms it's dangerous in any way.....that's why I already installed it.

I'd like to hear your input on this matter, especially if you're/you've been using styrofoam in your shrimp tanks.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

it seems that the styrofoam is PH neutral and the only bad part about it is that it reduces total amount of water in the tank.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I would personally prefer an additional glass surface for algae growth.... that would especially help crs babies find food.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Well it doesn't take too much space as it's pretty slim.

So I guess there's no problem in having it in the tank.

And I rarely clean my tank for algae....maybe the front glass once it gets too "dirty" !!!


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

I like it! The dark colour and the texture of it would make for a cool look. I am sure algae will grow on it just as well as it would on glass... I would get one myself if I got a good enough deal on it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Sinerviz said:


> I like it! The dark colour and the texture of it would make for a cool look. I am sure algae will grow on it just as well as it would on glass... I would get one myself if I got a good enough deal on it.


Just curious, would $15 a piece be a good deal for it?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

This is it...


----------

